# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de Tulipán y Lilium de Chile

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, set. 12 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios específicos de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de flores frescas de Tulipán, y flores frescas cortadas de Lilium, de origen y procedencia de Chile, para lo cual se procederá a emitir los permisos zoosanitarios de importación respectivos.  
De esta forma, ante el interés de importar estas flores, la Subdirección de Análisis de Riesgo y Vigilancia Fitosanitaria del Senasa inició el respectivo estudio con la finalidad de establecer los requisitos fitosanitarios apropiados.  
Así, la Subdirección de Cuarentena Vegetal del Senasa estableció requisitos necesarios para garantizar un nivel adecuado de protección al país, minimizando los riesgos en el ingreso de plagas cuarentenarias.  
Entre los requisitos establecidos hoy mediante Resolución Directoral se encuentran que el envío cuente con el permiso fitosanitario de importación emitido por el Senasa y obtenido por el importador previo a la certificación y embarque en el país de origen o procedencia.  
El envío deberá venir acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial de Chile consignándose que el producto es libre de botrytis tulipae para el caso de los tulipanes y de botrytis elliptica y botrytis tulipae para el caso de las flores de lilium.  
Asimismo deberán venir al Perú en envases nuevos y de primer uso y libres de cualquier material extraño. 
Finalmente se establece una inspección fitosanitaria en el punto de ingreso al país para ambas flores.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de semillas de canola de Chile Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de tallos de duraznero de Chile Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de algodón de India Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de flores frescas cortadas de peonía de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a paltas frescas de Chile para fines industriales

----------

